# New pics - colours clearer now



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

SO looks like I was wrong - I have 2 girls and 3 boys (it may change again!) - so 2 blue tortie smokes - one curly, one straight, 1 blue smoke boy straight, 1 choc smoke boy curly, and 1 seal smoke CP boy curly. 

I am smitten with the choc boy and the tortie curly! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

EDIT: IT HAS CHANGED 3 GIRLS AND 2 BOYS


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:001_tt1::001_tt1: oh no, i love them all. xxxx


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow there stunning spid


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh I like curly tortie and curly CP! I need kittens NOW!


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Awww :001_tt1: Love the curlies!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:001_tt1::001_tt1: gorgeous :001_tt1: 
Can't tell if it's a blue or tortie on top of the cp but I'll have that one whichever it is


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Chocolate for me please!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1: gorgeous :001_tt1:
> Can't tell if it's a blue or tortie on top of the cp but I'll have that one whichever it is


that's a tortie - much more noticeable on her face.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Soooooo Spid, what i am dying to know is which baby bomb maybe coming to live with me, or which 2. xxxxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, what a difference a day makes. Lovely mix of colours. Love the brown one (I assume that's chocolate)---it's just a gorgeous contrast to the others in that pile of fluff :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Soooooo Spid, what i am dying to know is which baby bomb maybe coming to live with me, or which 2. xxxxx


Thought you were letting the kitten choose?! Blindfold and all that.

Curlies are for me and show homes really, if they are good enough, so you probably have a choice of the variants at the moment, but once Soupie assesses them in 6 weeks you might have the choice of them all!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course the kitten will choose me but what happens if they all adore me, i seem to be a kitten magnet. xxx

Also have to think what happens if none of the kittens can cope with 8 mc's, i think you need to borrow a mc to access kitten suitability.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Of course the kitten will choose me but what happens if they all adore me, i seem to be a kitten magnet. xxx
> 
> Also have to think what happens if none of the kittens can cope with 8 mc's, i think you need to borrow a mc to access kitten suitability.


Well if they ALL love you, you have to have all of them - I suppose. And of course I will bring them up SO well that this will be the case. Might have to decline on the borrowing of a MC though. If they can cope with the dog (bouncy collie) they can cope with MCs.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Missed these being born - congratulations! 
They look gorgeous, look forward to seeing them grow. Chocolate and curly? There can't be many of those around


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww! Love the little white one that looks like a little sheep :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they are all gorgeous. i could never choose just one:001_wub:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh so gorgeous!


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

I adore seal smoke points, can't wait to see pics of him growing up!:001_tt1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Soupie thinks the blue smoke IS a girl therefore she is a blue tortie smoke - now need to find the ONE red hair she is hiding! I can't see any yet. Sex change fairy GO AWAY!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

They a just gorgeous :001_tt1: 

Viv xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics:001_tt1:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh you may have a really tough time ahead deciding on these ones. Blur tortir tabby smoke blardy blardy....
Spid is never one to just go for a self colour is she!
I remember Coda's mouthful of a colour


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> Oh you may have a really tough time ahead deciding on these ones. Blur tortir tabby smoke blardy blardy....
> Spid is never one to just go for a self colour is she!
> I remember Coda's mouthful of a colour


No tabby in this lot! Only 50% were meant to be smoke but that didn't work out. But yes I do like interesting colours!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lovely colours spid .... Loving the choc x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There's a Colour Change Fairy that's best friends with the Sex Change Fairy....


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> No tabby in this lot! Only 50% were meant to be smoke but that didn't work out. But yes I do like interesting colours!


Could the silver parent be homozygous for silver?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> There's a Colour Change Fairy that's best friends with the Sex Change Fairy....


Definitely - especially when there is tortie involved - got to spend some time with a magnifying glass to find this one red hair now! Good job I love it!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Oh you may have a really tough time ahead deciding on these ones. Blur tortir tabby smoke blardy blardy....
> Spid is never one to just go for a self colour is she!
> I remember Coda's mouthful of a colour


Tell me about it - I can't even remember Blossoms 

I remember torti tabby colour point, but I know theres more in there (and now has silver added) :lol:

Beautiful babies spid - I am quite fancying the chocolate boy myself....  :001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> Well if they ALL love you, you have to have all of them - I suppose. And of course I will bring them up SO well that this will be the case. Might have to decline on the borrowing of a MC though. If they can cope with the dog (bouncy collie) they can cope with MCs.


What about naughty Meezers? Will they get on with naughty Meezers? Of course they'll get on with naughty Meezers.

Right? Riiiiight?!!

They're just gorgeous! :001_tt1: You really know your genetics and it makes for such beautiful litters- you'll be making Soupie very proud!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

JordanRose said:


> What about naughty Meezers? Will they get on with naughty Meezers? Of course they'll get on with naughty Meezers.
> 
> Right? Riiiiight?!!
> 
> They're just gorgeous! :001_tt1: You really know your genetics and it makes for such beautiful litters- you'll be making Soupie very proud!


They will get on with most breeds I would imagine. Though I did hear that Devon rexes are know to bully them - but that is just a rumour.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

spid said:


> They will get on with most breeds I would imagine. Though I did hear that Devon rexes are know to bully them - but that is just a rumour.


Curly Feuds!! :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Tell me about it - I can't even remember Blossoms
> 
> I remember torti tabby colour point, but I know theres more in there (and now has silver added) :lol:
> 
> Beautiful babies spid - I am quite fancying the chocolate boy myself....  :001_tt1:


Blossom - is a seal tortie silver tabby bi colour with white (though GCCF don't has an EMS code for bicolour in Muffins so she is down as a colourpoint.) As she couldn't be shown anyway they said that was fine. Coda was a blue silver tortie tabby mink with white. Bomber being a black smoke is easy!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> Blossom - is a seal tortie silver tabby bi colour with white (though GCCF don't has an EMD code for bicolour in Muffins so she is down as a colourpoint. As she couldn't be shown anyway they said that was fine. Coda was a blue silver tortie tabby mink with white. Bomber being a black smoke is easy!


Oh I usually remember the seal bit.

Out of interest, whats the difference between the silver and the white?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Oh I usually remember the seal bit.
> 
> Out of interest, whats the difference between the silver and the white?


Silver is a modifier of the coloured hairs - it cause the bottom section of the hair to lose colour ( go white). White is, well, just white. The silver is seen in her seal and red. Too late to go into technical details Hilda.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> *Silver is a modifier of the coloured hairs - it cause the bottom section of the hair to lose colour ( go white)*. White is, well, just white. The silver is seen in her seal and red. Too late to go into technical details Hilda.


I thought thats what made a smoke - white near the skin, then darker further up the shaft :crazy:

But yes its late - I will be back to see the answer when your brain is less tired


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I thought thats what made a smoke - white near the skin, then darker further up the shaft :crazy:
> 
> But yes its late - *I will be back to see the answer when your brain is less tired *


Oh b**ger!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

And if this doesnt boggle your brain Spid, i have 2 silver shaded girls and a silver shaded boy, a brown tabby boy and 2 silver tabby ...... and i have no idea if any of them are smokes.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> And if this doesnt boggle your brain Spid, i have 2 silver shaded girls and a silver shaded boy, a brown tabby boy and 2 silver tabby ...... and i have no idea if any of them are smokes.


Can't be smoke AND tabby - smoke is silver expressed in a NON tabby.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, Tabby these 2 are then as they have the white around their eyes.

So the little baby bombs will have some friends to play with as im keeping 3 from this litter. Its going to be a madhouse.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

*whispers* I can't see how Blossom is a tabby - is it because she has patches? I can definitely see Holly, Willow and Cedar being tabby. But then Rowan has black smoke patches on white so why isn't he a tabby....... :crazy:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Missed these being born - congratulations!
> They look gorgeous, look forward to seeing them grow. Chocolate and curly? There can't be many of those around


I also missed this thread Congrats Spid!!! And Jonescat of course there are plently of chocolate and curlies they are called Curly Wurly's nom nom nom


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

spid said:


> Though I did hear that Devon rexes are know to bully them - but that is just a rumour.


I think any of the active breeds would "bully" a less active one, by wanting to play all the time.

I'd not put a BSH, Persian, Selkirk (for example) in with my lot and expect them to enjoy it.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

There's active and there's active. My friend has a Tonk with her Selkirks and that is fine but much as I love Devons they have a streak of wicked in them and are known bullies of other cats even other Devons. I have lots of Devon Rex breeder friends and keeping household harmony is an incredibly delicate affair.

I know of a number of situations where Devons have terrorised the house and it's not all play - they tend to mob up 'weaker' more placid cats.

I don't know of any truly happy Sellkirks who live with Devons sadly.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> Definitely - especially when there is tortie involved - got to spend some time with a magnifying glass to find this one red hair now! Good job I love it!


Maybe she has mottling on her pads?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Soupie said:


> I have lots of Devon Rex breeder friends and keeping household harmony is an incredibly delicate affair.
> 
> I know of a number of situations where Devons have terrorised the house and it's not all play - they tend to mob up 'weaker' more placid cats.
> 
> I don't know of any truly happy Sellkirks who live with Devons sadly.


Oh that's a shame the breeders and owners I know don't have problems of them getting along with other energetic breeds.

Also know Persian and Ragdoll breeders who have several Devon neuters and they're ok, the Devons entertain each other. They did find a single Devon didn't work as the energy levels were far too different.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, Tabby these 2 are then as they have the white around their eyes.
> 
> So the little baby bombs will have some friends to play with as im keeping 3 from this litter. Its going to be a madhouse.


At the beginning white round the eyes can mean smoke but it fades.



MCWillow said:


> *whispers* I can't see how Blossom is a tabby - is it because she has patches? I can definitely see Holly, Willow and Cedar being tabby. But then Rowan has black smoke patches on white so why isn't he a tabby. :crazy:


She's a tabby as when her patterning came through she was tabby, and dad has two tabby genes I believe so can't give anything other than tabby. The red will show tabby even if she isn't, is there tabby marking still on her darker bits? Rowan ISN'T tabby, he's black smoke with white. 


OrientalSlave said:


> Maybe she has mottling on her pads?


Haven't seen any yet but will check again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, Tabby these 2 are then as they have the white around their eyes.
> 
> So the little baby bombs will have some friends to play with as im keeping 3 from this litter. Its going to be a madhouse.


_your keeping 3 !!!!! ,:eek6:.Greedy pants greedy pants, greedy greedy greedy pants !!!...

Spid those babies are gorgeous,i really wouldnt know which one to keep, beautiful xx_


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I do love the range of colours in the Selkirks, the same with the RagaMuffins. I find that really interesting. Also the different coats too. 
Carols Joshie has the most perfect curls and she presents him beautifully. Such a handsome chap


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Now found 2 cream toes on one foot and one on another of the girl I wasn't sure was tortie. SO now definitely IS tortie and a girl! Took some finding though!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

spotty cats said:


> Oh that's a shame the breeders and owners I know don't have problems of them getting along with other energetic breeds.
> 
> Also know Persian and Ragdoll breeders who have several Devon neuters and they're ok, the Devons entertain each other. They did find a single Devon didn't work as the energy levels were far too different.


It's sad - Selkirks will get along with anything - they are so chilled. Perhaps I have just heard the worst experiences but I have met some Devons which are awful bullies. I think it is the tendency to 'mob' up which is the problem as to a chilled placid cat that sort of behaviour is so stressful


----------

